# USB keyboard doesnt work in WinXP



## FireWynd (Dec 26, 2007)

Similar problem (but not quite) as another thread.

I have a USB Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000. Been working great for past 9 months or so since I got it. 

Wife turns on computer this morning and the keyboard doesnt work. Cant type in addresses to browse the internet. I opened notepad to make sure it wasnt just IE or Firefox and yup no go.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is what I've done so far:
-Keyboard works for BIOS. While booting I hit del to get into bios and can enter my bios password, I can move around and change options, etc... Works fine there.

-I can hit F8 to bring up the Windows Boot menu and can move around there to go into safemode or regular or whatever. So works fine there.

-Boot into safemode, and I cant even type in my administrator password at the login screen. Doesnt work in safe mode.

-Doesnt work in regular windows either. I've tried two different profiles.

-I've tried 4 different USB slots and no difference. The odd thing is when I plug it into a new usb slot windows says something like "New Hardware detected" "USB interface or whatever" "MS Comfort Curve 2000 keyboard" "Your device is now ready to use". But as you guessed, still dead - cant type.

-The numlock/caps lock led lights have power to them while in windows as you would expect.

-I plugged the same keyboard into my wifes computer (the one Im on now) and it works just fine.

-I booted to a RAMDrive Windows XP enviroment Boot CD and the keyboard works there just fine. I can browse windows there and everything just fine. 

-When in my regular windows where the keyboard doesnt work - I've looked at device manager and no '!' or 'X' problems at all. I've looked for the keyboard in there and it isnt listed. If it were I'd try uninstalling the drivers and reinstall - but yeah like i said it isnt listed there.

-I just ran Sybot S&D from my RAMDRIVE WinXP BOOT CD and no spyware problems...

-I used a PS/2 to USB converter on the keyboard and plugged it into my keyboard PS/2 slot and it still didnt work in Windows.

-My USB mouse works just fine. Normally I use a USB/PS2 converter for it and used the PS2 slot for it - but this time just to be sure my USB ports were working I just plugged it in to a USB port and yeah - it still works just fine.

Conclussions / thoughts:
-Obviously not a hardware faliure on my keyboards part.
-Im 99% sure that its a problems specific to my windows installation somehow. So its a software problem.

I have a few more things I'm going to try but I've mostly exhausted my options here. Ideas?


----------



## FireWynd (Dec 26, 2007)

LOL ok the next thing I tried worked. I went to the MS site and downloaded their drivers for the keyboard (who knew that keyboards have drivers these days ***? - trust me its not a special keyboard by any means). 

Downloaded the drivers on my wifes machines (because I cant type to browse on my machine) - transfered them over the LAN to my machine... dbl clicked and installed.

Works now... Damn windows randomly BBQing its own keyboard drivers...

At least I fixed it. Hopefully this thread will help anyone who has a similar problem.

Solved by myself lol


----------



## delandlynn (Apr 3, 2009)

can you email me the link to obtain these drivers pls?


----------

